# Look at this site!!



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a site for us old timers. I owned 90% of this stuff at one time and still have some of these. I started Diving in 1953.:doh

http://www.vintagescubasupply.com/accsview.html


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Cool old stuff.

I didn't dive until I was 13 in 1966, but you could bet that Mike Nelson had been my hero for a while !


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Worn Out (5/6/2009)*Cool old stuff.
> 
> I didn't dive until I was 13 in 1966, but you could bet that Mike Nelson had been my hero for a while !


I took my first lessons in 1967 but really didn't do any diving until the '70s, but that old gearbrings back memories. We had both double hose regs and single hose regs in my first class. I still have thefirst reg I ever bought from Ray Manual-- a Conshelf VII -- hanging in my garage along with one of the first jacket BCs ever made by Scuba Pro.I grew up watching Sea Huntand I credit that show withsparking my interest in diving which is why I have the Mike Nelson avatar. A few years ago, my son gave me the entire series on DVD. I've watched most of them. It was interesting to see the old dive gear they used and many super-star actors like Jack Nicholson got their start onthe show. Good stuff.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is scary, brings back many fond memories. My first fins were indeed the voiy fins in the picture. I started diving in 70'


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Memories!! I was certified in 1973 and the First regulator I bought was the US Diver Royal Aquamaster double hose! Nice equipment! Then bought a voit double hose regulator cause had High Pressure port and could get one of those fancy seaview gauges (SPG) ---- After diving forever finally bought a depth gauge! Without depth gauge we would throw out a bouy and measure the line then check the dive tables! No BC! Mae West safety vest with CO2 cartridges!

Hey Still alive!!

Jay


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's always interesting to see what you old farts, I mean salts,:doh used back then. I wonder what will be out when I get older.Maybe in another 25 years, we'll all be using re-breathers.:letsdrink


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats some awesome stuff....shows you how good us yunguns really have it!


----------

